# TTOC North North East Meet



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just thought we would start another monthly meeting in the northern part of the region so two weeks today
WEDNESDAY 30th MARCH 7:30 pm
at

Willow Farm Pub Restaurant 
Willow Court 
Northumberland Business Park 
Broad Law 
Annitsford 
Cramlington 
NE23 7GA

So who's up for it then ?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Me. 8) Hopefully we can get a few to this.


----------



## markmcgookin (Jun 22, 2010)

What do we do at a "meet" ?! Sorry, I'm new to that side of things.

I have rugby trainin at Ponteland until about 8.30/9 .. but could pop across after if people will still be about.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

Good idea - see you then.....

At the meet we talk cars, have something to eat, then talk more cars in the car park (usually raining) and drive home very safely ;-))


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Usually get more ideas for mods and end spending more money.  Hope you can make it.


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm coming whether u like it or not haveto save for petrol nearly 3 miles from my house


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## jeff0000 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi all, I`ll def be there for a look at the orangey, Kieth your not the only one who has to save up for the petrol, it must be all of 2 miles from my house  
Jeff


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

lots of evening meetings again  so depends how I am, as I am already booked out Tuesday and Thursday that week.

Glen what are you suggesting as an improvement for the qs brakes, would be interested in something that did not involve spacers.


----------



## markmcgookin (Jun 22, 2010)

skiwhiz said:


> lots of evening meetings again  so depends how I am, as I am already booked out Tuesday and Thursday that week.
> 
> Glen what are you suggesting as an improvement for the qs brakes, would be interested in something that did not involve spacers.


Parachute.


----------



## Debz (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi well i wish it was 2 or 3 miles for me but :arrow: NO it's 23-24 miles each way for me :!: but hope i am working at Newcaslte that day so i will come just to bug you all :roll: and listen to all ya [smiley=gossip.gif]

it would be nice if these meeting move around a little, maybe somewhere along the A690 to Durham


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

Loads of simple mods for the QS without spacers, discs, lines pads and fluid should sort it out no probs

Please give my super team a call and they will advise your options or they will tell me off for getting invloved in sales - they like to lock me away :-(

Keith is my general manager and you can get him on 0191 461 9200 or mail him on [email protected] or give Glen our workshop manager a call as he is a tech head.

We havent stocked parachutes but keep a great range of anchors to lob out of the window 

Glenn


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

Debz said:


> Hi well i wish it was 2 or 3 miles for me but :arrow: NO it's 23-24 miles each way for me :!: but hope i am working at Newcaslte that day so i will come just to bug you all :roll: and listen to all ya [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> it would be nice if these meeting move around a little, maybe somewhere along the A690 to Durham


how about the church mouse chesterley st or whatever they call it


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice one!

That will save a good 20 miles or so  
hopefully I'll get to see you all then and show off my new TTOC keyfob! :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

With a bit of luck I should make this


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

With any luck I'll be able to hand out the latest copy of absoluTTe


----------



## Debz (Jan 7, 2011)

salTTy said:


> Debz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi well i wish it was 2 or 3 miles for me but :arrow: NO it's 23-24 miles each way for me :!: but hope i am working at Newcaslte that day so i will come just to bug you all :roll: and listen to all ya [smiley=gossip.gif]
> ...


that sounds good to me but think we should have a vote on where it will be :?:

Who is up for the mouse in Chester-le-street or the copt hill in houghton has a big car park


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Debz said:


> salTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Debz said:
> ...


Fair enough for future meets , this one is specifically for the northern part of the area . There are a lot of new members around Newcastle and we wanted to organise something more local to them.


----------



## Debz (Jan 7, 2011)

ok, thats good, i will try and get there, looks like it will end up a weekly meet to cover all north east


----------



## dodge1311 (Aug 3, 2010)

cracking idea if it saves me going through the tunnel then its got to be good. someone remind me nearer the time.

cheers


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> With any luck I'll be able to hand out the latest copy of absoluTTe


Is that to save you licking as many stamps.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > With any luck I'll be able to hand out the latest copy of absoluTTe
> ...


We've gone hi tech with a franking machine, just means you'll have it a day early.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


When you getting them mate need a hand with them again :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The day of this meet should be delivery day but we should be able to manage it easy enough, thanks for the offer though.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Hand delivery at no extra cost now thats service :wink:

interesting banter on meet venues, Church Mouse always look busy when we go past so whilst handy not sure if it will be the best place to go.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

shall i mention the meet to the local RS4 owners....?

they struggle to get themsleves organised on the rs246.com forum and thought the more the merrier maybe - anyone mind them coming along?

Glenn


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Revolution said:


> shall i mention the meet to the local RS4 owners....?
> 
> they struggle to get themsleves organised on the rs246.com forum and thought the more the merrier maybe - anyone mind them coming along?
> 
> Glenn


Don't see why not


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

okay i will mention it.....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Revolution said:


> shall i mention the meet to the local RS4 owners....?
> 
> they struggle to get themsleves organised on the rs246.com forum and thought the more the merrier maybe - anyone mind them coming along?
> 
> Glenn


As long as they park round the back we dontwant to show them up :wink: :lol:


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

lol


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol: Dodge will pm you to remind you, if i remember. :roll:.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> :lol: :lol: Dodge will pm you to remind you, if i remember. :roll:.


Mal dont forget my center caps mate


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I wont, got them here for you.


----------



## philipcrolfe (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry cannot make last wednesday of every month, prior arrangements hope you are not changing the normal meeting! [smiley=argue.gif] 
Philip & Sue.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

No, this is just a extra meet for us right up north folk. Should be a good meet.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone else eating here wedensday night ?, im going to give it a go and i think andrew and keith are as well.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry Mal been sidetracked by a RS owner we're eating


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

alas, too much bloody work and couldnt come to this one guys [smiley=bigcry.gif]

hope to meet you all soon at the next one round here!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

scottydog said:


> alas, too much bloody work and couldnt come to this one guys [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> hope to meet you all soon at the next one round here!


Its tomorow night mate.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So who wants their absoluTTe tonight ?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm babysitting [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Joe


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

yes please!!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

me too please.


----------

